# Is Crittenton headed to Orlando? | Dooling on the outs??



## Blue

> ORLANDO -- The Orlando Magic have held serious trade talks with the Memphis Grizzlies about point guard Javaris Crittenton, proof that the Magic have abandoned any serious hopes of retaining combo guard Keyon Dooling.
> Dooling, Orlando’s top reserve off the bench last season, blasted the Magic on Monday for offering him their Bi-Annual Exception, a contract that would be worth $4.2 million for two years. Dooling, who made $3.5 million last season while averaging 8.1 points and 1.8 assists, summarily rejected the offer saying he was ``insulted’’ by it.
> ``I don’t even know why they offered that bi-annual because I rejected it right away. I don’t know if they were trying to devalue me or whatever the case may be, but that wasn’t acceptable,’’ said Dooling, Orlando’s top on-ball defender last season. ``It’s ridiculous. That’s not a suitable offer for someone who was a good player on a good team. It wasn’t a market value offer and that’s the bottom line.’’
> 
> ...........
> 
> ``I’m frustrated because I thought their intentions were different,’’ Dooling fumed. ``More than frustrated, I guess I’d say I’m insulted by it. I thought they valued what I bring as a player and a person, but maybe I had an inflamed opinion of what they thought about me.
> ``We’re not talking the same language. I don’t know if the door is closed (on a return to the Magic), but we’re not talking the same language. But I’m not doing any of the door closing. It’s being closed in my face.’’





> The agent for Memphis’ Crittenton, Wallace Prather, said he was aware that the Magic had started trade talks with the Grizzlies about his client. Memphis has a logjam at point guard after adding rising stars Mike Conley and O.J. Mayo in the past two drafts. Crittenton, whom Memphis acquired in the Pau Gasol trade with the Lakers, would welcome a move to Orlando where playing time might be more readily available.
> ``I know there’s a lot of interest between the two teams and I have a call in to Otis (Smith) to talk to him about it,’’ Prather said on Monday. ``We know a lot of the players on the Magic team, so it would be a good fit for Javaris.’’
> In other news, Glenn Schwartzman, the agent for Darrell Armstrong and Michael Doleac, has spoken to the Magic about interest in the veteran point guard and reserve center. Nothing is imminent at the time, Schwartzman said, but Orlando could seemingly use help at both positions. And the Magic are infinitely familiar with both players.


http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pb...d-a0b7-7ff51e68433c&plckCategoryCurrentPage=0

Very interesting! Jarvis and Dwight played AAU ball together so i'm sure they're very familiar with each other! I don't even know what to say about Dooling right now tho. He sounds extremely disappointed......looks like he is pretty much as good as gone, but if we could land Critt that would make him a non-factor. I like like Dooling, but business is business.

Picking up Lee, Pietrus, & Crittenton along with someone like Doleac would be solid. I'd be ecstatic with the moves this off season and the team going forward. :gopray:

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## thaKEAF

There's really nothing Orlando has that I'd want for Critt. Maybe Dwight? :wink:


----------



## Blue

^ haha....i'm hearing something like Bogans(expiring) or JJ Redick(expires in '10) and a future 1st.....Critt is by far the most talented of those three, but i guess you guys need to dump a PG somewhere and either want an expiring for cap space or a pure shooter.....we got both. :clown: ....i agree tho, i think Bogans for Critt straight up would be a steal.


----------



## GNG

Memphis was willing to trade Crittenton for a shot at Courtney Lee on draft night, but couldn't get it done.

Something tells me that if they can't get Lee, Crittenton will be staying put. At least as far as Orlando is concerned. There's no way Javaris gets traded for freaking Keith Bogans. :laugh:


----------



## GNG

And LOL at a scrub like Keyon Dooling being offended.


----------



## Blue

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Memphis was willing to trade Crittenton for a shot at Courtney Lee on draft night, but couldn't get it done.
> 
> Something tells me that if they can't get Lee, Crittenton will be staying put. At least as far as Orlando is concerned. There's no way Javaris gets traded for freaking Keith Bogans. :laugh:


:lol: ......Well Lee already signed his rookie contract so i dont think he can be traded until december even if we wanted too... :whoknows:


----------



## Duck

JJ Redick for Javaris straight up would be an equal trade off, in my opinion. Neither have really shown what they can do in the pros. I'd really like to see Keith Bogans + 2nd rounder for Javaris though. Placing Crittenton in the backcourt would be ideal for Redick.

As a long time Magic fan, I'd LOVE to see D. Armstrong back in a Magic uni. That'd be great.


----------



## GNG

Duck34234 said:


> JJ Redick for Javaris straight up would be an equal trade off, in my opinion.


:lol:

Crittenton's 20 years old and got dealt midseason last year. Redick was a college _senior_ who's career scoring average is _lower_ than Crittenton's.

If Magic fans are expecting a team to give up more than a second rounder for Redick, they're going to be bitterly disappointed.


----------



## Duck

Cinco de Mayo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Crittenton's 20 years old and got dealt midseason last year. Redick was a college _senior_ who's career scoring average is _lower_ than Crittenton's.
> 
> If Magic fans are expecting a team to give up more than a second rounder for Redick, they're going to be bitterly disappointed.


As a fan of the Lakers, Magic, and Duke basketball, I can honestly attest to the fact that I've seen both players play. I understand JJ's skills much more than you do, and would appreciate it if you weren't so arrogant. Yeah Javaris has potential, but winning teams care a lot more about skills. I realize that as a grizzlies fan, your organization doesn't really understand that experience.

I hope that Darko Milicic can some day bring you to the promised land. 

Best regards,


----------



## GNG

Duck34234 said:


> As a fan of the Lakers, Magic, and Duke basketball, I can honestly attest to the fact that I've seen both players play. I understand JJ's skills much more than you do, and would appreciate it if you weren't so arrogant. Yeah Javaris has potential, but winning teams care a lot more about skills. I realize that as a grizzlies fan, your organization doesn't really understand that experience.


This is the NBA. 20-year-olds with potential don't get traded for 24-year-old scrubs. 

Understand _that_.

What are Redick's skills exactly? He can kinda shoot when someone creates space for him? Awesome.



> I hope that Darko Milicic can some day bring you to the promised land.
> 
> Best regards,


Nice attempt at baiting. Did Pistons fans tell you the same thing when Orlando gift-wrapped a first-round pick for Milicic and got nothing out of it? Winning organization indeed.


----------



## Blue

Cinco de Mayo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Crittenton's 20 years old and got dealt midseason last year. Redick was a college _senior_ who's career scoring average is _lower_ than Crittenton's.
> 
> If Magic fans are expecting a team to give up more than a second rounder for Redick, they're going to be bitterly disappointed.


Yeah, I agree. JJ for Critt, straight up, would just be highway robbery.......We will have to at least throw them a pick or two.

......A guy claiming to be "in the know" on another magic site posted this earlier today.....



> Guys, just got off the phone with Denton. I've got some more news.
> 
> 1.) Crittenton's agent(Wallace Prather) is based in Georgia. He is kind of an understudy to Aaron Goodwin who just so happens to be Dwight Howard's agent.
> 
> *2.) Denton said he couldn't gaurantee it but he thought the deal had a good chance of going down with the Magic only giving up a couple of 2nd round picks.
> 
> 3.) John said he thought finality on this deal could happen within the next 2 or 3 days if it indeed does happen and it felt like it had a good chance of going down.*
> 4.) John felt bad for Dooling.
> 
> 5.) I asked him about J.J. Redick and some of the rumors that had been flying around here about him today. He said he had heard similar stuff and that he would check it out for me.


:gopray: Bogan's and two 2nd's 4 Critt would be a damn good bargain imo.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Hey guys, we had Crittenton for half a season in Los Angeles and none of us liked to see him go. Obviously, we were ecstatic to get Gasol, but we would have loved to get Javaris back.

He was a high-light machine and really does have the potential to be explosive on the offensive end. He's very smooth with the ball and his jump shot is silky smooth. He's going to be a good PG in the NBA, maybe not a *very* good one, but certainly better than Keyon Dooling.

This would be a steal of a trade for Orlando. Hope and pray that it happens.


----------



## GNG

Blue Magic said:


> Yeah, I agree. JJ for Critt, straight up, would just be highway robbery.......We will have to at least throw them a pick or two.
> 
> ......A guy claiming to be "in the know" on another magic site posted this earlier today.....


Without being too much of a buzzkill, I wouldn't trust that information. Or, to be more specific, I wouldn't read too much into the optimism.


----------



## deanwoof

Keyon Dooling is gonna go the DeShawn Stevenson route...


----------



## Blue

> Without being too much of a buzzkill, I wouldn't trust that information. Or, to be more specific, I wouldn't read too much into the optimism.


Yeah, i know nothing is official yet but I think it is pretty clear that the two teams are having some serious discusion about "something"......If Otis can pull a rabbit out of a hat and somehow get Crittenton 4 Bogans and whatever, that would just be awsome..... Like urself tho, i wont beleive it 'til I actually see Critt smiling and holding up a magic uni.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I really miss Critt...


----------



## silverpaw1786

Duck34234 said:


> JJ Redick for Javaris straight up would be an equal trade off, in my opinion. Neither have really shown what they can do in the pros. I'd really like to see Keith Bogans + 2nd rounder for Javaris though.


Hahahaha :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Funny joke.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Yeah, pretty much every Laker fan around here misses Crittenton. The Gasol trade was a steal in every sense, but it was still tough to see Java go. He will be a good player in this league.


----------



## X Dah Creator

Get it done Orlando!! Without giving up Lee of course!


----------



## Blue

X Dah Creator said:


> Get it done Orlando!! Without giving up Lee of course!


Good thing for us.......we cant give up Lee even if we wanted too. I'm pretty sure there is a policy where you cant trade anyone signed during the offseason until December...

The best we can probably give them is cap space and draft picks(or Hedo, but i doubt we are going to let him go)...Mostly likely, we will give them some combination of Bogans, Cook, Battie, Redick, the rights to Fran Vasquez, & future picks...all of those players expire either in or before 2010, so they can make a run at one of the big FA's(Bron, Dwade, etc...) that year.


----------



## Blue

:gopray:

I have heard two seperate but reliable outlets both claim their sources tell them a deal may be in place by as soon as the end of the week. Apperently the summer league is holding things up a bit, but they both said that it may be done by week's end. Still no real specifics on the deal tho, except Critt to Orlando......Take it for what its worth.


----------



## hobojoe

I hate Crittenton (in an envious way) for what he did the first time I saw him in person, at GT in Tallahassee against my Noles. He's got some serious talent and I surely would love to pick him up. But again, what the hell do we trade for him? Bogans, Redick, trash is really all we have and I doubt that's enough. When we start trading future first(s) is when I get a little weary, but that's what it'll take most likely.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Duck34234 said:


> JJ Redick for Javaris straight up would be an equal trade off, in my opinion. Neither have really shown what they can do in the pros.


.. :laugh:

Except Crittenton is almost 4 years younger, has good size and hasn't yet proven he sucks in the NBA..?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Would be a nice pickup for Orlando, no doubt. Javaris has a lot of potential.


----------



## X Dah Creator

Blue Magic said:


> :gopray:
> 
> I have heard two seperate but reliable outlets both claim their sources tell them a deal may be in place by as soon as the end of the week. Apperently the summer league is holding things up a bit, but they both said that it may be done by week's end. Still no real specifics on the deal tho, except Critt to Orlando......Take it for what its worth.


:gopray:


----------



## Blue

*Update:*



> The Magic and Memphis:
> 
> The Orlando Magic are still looking at options to improve the roster and the one question filling the inbox these days is, how serious is the talk of a Memphis Grizzlies point guard coming to Orlando? First, Kyle Lowry is not going anywhere, cross him off your list – Kyle, Rudy Gay and Hakim Warrick have become very close, so close they are rooming with each other in Vegas. We joked with them calling them "The Three Amigos" and they liked that title. Grizzlies GM Chris Wallace and Memphis head coach Marc Iavaroni both said they are looking forward to a spirited training camp with lots of competition at the guard spots, hinting that no one is guaranteed a starters role yet. Mike Conley Jr and Kyle Lowry will be the guards of the future for the Grizz for the foreseeable future.* Enter Javaris Crittenton; he is clearly the odd man out, and the target of the Magic's affections. The Grizzlies are in cost cutting mode, they will not be taking on any serious salary in any deal. The Magic are rumored to have offered Keith Bogan's to the Grizz who were luke warm on the idea, instead suggesting that JJ Redick and a first round pick would be the starting point, according to Grizzlies sources. The logic behind the situation is that Redick is approaching free agency and will likely go where he can get the best situation to play and be paid, and that's not likely Memphis, so the first round pick is really what the Grizz plan to "keep". The appeal of Redick from a fan point of view and that chance that he is truly a star is temping so it's two assets for one, and that's where the talks seem to be stalled. The Magic are in a tough spot with the salary cap, and the only way they can add anything of substance is through the draft, either in drafting a player or trading the pick. Trading two assets for the Magic is a tough sell, especially for an unproven young guy in Crittenton. There is legitimate interest, and confirmed discussions, although it seems for now, unless the Grizz come off their stance, the price tag for Javaris Crittenton may be too rich for Orlando's blood.*


----------



## Feed_Dwight

When did Reddick become an asset? The upside on Javaris is easily worth a scrub plus a late first rounder. Otis better do it!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Javaris is starter material. I seriously think he's a steal. A lot of experts projected him to be a lottery pick. Lakers were ecstatic when he dropped that far in the draft.



Howards immense athletic ability plus a liitle bit of playing time can bring the best out of this natural point guard. Lets do it!


----------



## Zuca

Seems that Dooling will be traded to Nets for a trade exception and cash:
http://www.nypost.com/seven/07202008/sports/nets/dooling_to_join_new_look_nets_120700.htm


----------



## Idunkonyou

Considering a much better player in Camby just got traded away for a 2nd rounder, Crittenton isn't going to be worth much more.

Crittenton hasn't proven jack ****. He has potential, but I could say that about hundreds of different players in the NBA, NBADL, NCAA, High School, Europe, etc. Also if he was so special, the Grizz wouldn't even be thinking about trading him and would be trying to move one of the other 3 PGs they have on their roster.

I personally think the Magic will now use 1.4 million of the 3.3 million trade exception they got from the Nets for Dooling to offer the Grizz, while also giving up either a highly protected future 1st rounder or next year's 2nd rounder for Crittenton.


----------



## GNG

Idunkonyou said:


> Considering a much better player in Camby just got traded away for a 2nd rounder, Crittenton isn't going to be worth much more.


Apparently you aren't familiar with the words "different circumstances." I'll throw those on the pile.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Apparently you aren't familiar with the words "different circumstances." I'll throw those on the pile.


:lol:


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh:

Rawse shows no mercy.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Apparently you aren't familiar with the words "different circumstances." I'll throw those on the pile.


:lol:

That is all you could come up with after my lengthy post? Questioning my "*opinion*" on two players with out even giving an opinion of your own? Funny and stupid at the same time.


----------



## GNG

Idunkonyou said:


> :lol:
> 
> That is all you could come up with after my lengthy post? Questioning my "*opinion*" on two players with out even giving an opinion of your own? Funny and stupid at the same time.


Oh, but I _did_ give my opinion. I typed -- what, 15 words? Dig for it. You'll find it.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Oh, but I _did_ give my opinion. I typed -- what, 15 words? Dig for it. You'll find it.


Actually you just stated the obvious which is why I was asking myself, why post at all? Just about every trade has "*different circumstances*". Doesn't change my opinion one bit on how I feel about Camby compared to Crittenton. 

The Camby trade makes most people say "What the hell was that?", while if the Magic get Crittenton it will be worthless news since he has basically accomplished nothing in his short NBA career (7 points in 18 minutes a game on a pathetic excuse for a team isn't saying much) and I'm sure if the Magic do get him it will be via part of their trade exception and a draft pick, just like I said in the post you replied to.

Also if you want a better example of Reddick compared to Crittenton then go look at Crittenton's stats for the Lakers. He got about the same minutes as JJ did and averaged nearly 1 point less per game than JJ. Now that is pure potential, LOL! :lol: The only reason the Magic are even remotely interested in Crittenton is because he is considered a PG and he is young, meaning he could come in and learn, while hopefully developing around good players. Either way, he will probably get about as much playing time on the Magic as Reddick did last year if he does indeed get traded to the Magic. That is what happens when average players go to good teams. Now I'm stating the obvious. :uhoh:


----------



## croco

Why do you want Crittenton so bad if he isn't worth a damn ?


----------



## Idunkonyou

croco said:


> Why do you want Crittenton so bad if he isn't worth a damn ?


I'm just following the rumors like every one else. Apparently Crittenton is the odd man out in Memphis and the *Magic* have expressed interest in him. I have seen that in about 2 or 3 articles. Whether it happens or not, I really don't care. If Otis does bring in a young player like that, he will barely get minutes IMO because Nelson and Johnson will take the majority of them at the PG spot. Only through injury would this kid get major minutes, which could happen and I'm sure is why Otis still wants a 3rd PG.


----------



## GNG

Idunkonyou said:


> Actually you just stated the obvious which is why I was asking myself, why post at all? Just about every trade has "*different circumstances*". Doesn't change my opinion one bit on how I feel about Camby compared to Crittenton.


Here's your first post.



> Considering a much better player in Camby just got traded away for a 2nd rounder, Crittenton isn't going to be worth much more.


This implies that:

1) IF a 35-year-old center got traded in a salary dump for a second-round pick swap, 
2) THEN a 20-year-old point guard on a rookie contract will be traded for less. 

It doesn't. Sorry, but Camby getting dumped for nothing has no effect one way or another on Crittenton's trade value. Is every player worse than Camby now going to be traded for less than what the Nuggets got in that Clippers trade? Obviously not.

And considering that was the crux of your argument, this...



> The Camby trade makes most people say "What the hell was that?", while if the Magic get Crittenton it will be worthless news since he has basically accomplished nothing in his short NBA career (7 points in 18 minutes a game on a pathetic excuse for a team isn't saying much) and I'm sure if the Magic do get him it will be via part of their trade exception and a draft pick, just like I said in the post you replied to.
> 
> Also if you want a better example of Reddick compared to Crittenton then go look at Crittenton's stats for the Lakers. He got about the same minutes as JJ did and averaged nearly 1 point less per game than JJ. Now that is pure potential, LOL! :lol: The only reason the Magic are even remotely interested in Crittenton is because he is considered a PG and he is young, meaning he could come in and learn, while hopefully developing around good players. Either way, he will probably get about as much playing time on the Magic as Reddick did last year if he does indeed get traded to the Magic. That is what happens when average players go to good teams. Now I'm stating the obvious. :uhoh:


...is null and void. And mostly incoherent in the first place. I stopped reading when you spelled your own player's name wrong.









I see a Failboat.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Here's your first post.
> 
> This implies that:
> 
> 1) IF a 35-year-old center got traded in a salary dump for a second-round pick swap,
> 2) THEN a 20-year-old point guard on a rookie contract will be traded for less.


Actually *THIS* was my first post. You just listed my first sentence which implies to me you just tried to read into one part of a post while ignoring the rest of it all together. Pretty common on these boards. :thumbdown:



> "Considering a much better player in Camby just got traded away for a 2nd rounder, Crittenton isn't going to be worth much more.
> 
> Crittenton hasn't proven jack ****. He has potential, but I could say that about hundreds of different players in the NBA, NBADL, NCAA, High School, Europe, etc. Also if he was so special, the Grizz wouldn't even be thinking about trading him and would be trying to move one of the other 3 PGs they have on their roster.
> 
> *I personally think the Magic will now use 1.4 million of the 3.3 million trade exception they got from the Nets for Dooling to offer the Grizz, while also giving up either a highly protected future 1st rounder or next year's 2nd rounder for Crittenton."*


The bold part is just something I think *COULD* happen or a variation since that is all I have been seeing in the papers (Bogans name has come up as well). For some reason the Grizz want to dump more salary. Not sure why since they are already plenty under the cap?



Cinco de Mayo said:


> It doesn't. Sorry, but Camby getting dumped for nothing has no effect one way or another on Crittenton's trade value. Is every player worse than Camby now going to be traded for less than what the Nuggets got in that Clippers trade? Obviously not.


Funny. I already said this.



> *"Just about every trade has "different circumstances"."*





Cinco de Mayo said:


> And considering that was the crux of your argument, this...
> 
> ...is null and void. And mostly incoherent in the first place. I stopped reading when you spelled your own player's name wrong.


Not willing to read an entire paragraph about past topics with in a thread and talking about a person's spelling when it was a simple error (This = you - "Oh noes. He added one more d into the name Redick so I have no clue as to what or who he is talking about even though there is only one person by that name on the Magic team. And who is this JJ person he speaks of?" :crazy: ) are the words of some one who has lost an argument. Thank you. :iwon:


----------



## GNG

Idunkonyou said:


> Funny. I already said this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just about every trade has "different circumstances"."
Click to expand...

Bursting into the thread talking about the Camby trade as if it were any relevant point of reference lost you this argument and made you look like a buffoon.

At this point, you're backtracking and talking about things that are entirely inconsequential to my first response to you.

You: Camby got traded for a second-rounder (actually, a second round swap option), so we should pay less for Crittenton!

Me: Um, that makes no sense. That trade was...under entirely different circumstances. 

You: Well, EVERY trade is "different circumstances!"

Everyone reading this thread knows the score, Palooka.


----------



## JerryWest

JJ Reddick is a sack of ****. He has less value than Brian Cook. No way you can compare him to Critt.

Lakers could offer a better player than JJ for him. The only comparable player to JJ is Morrison who also sucks balls.


----------



## silverpaw1786

Critt is a very good prospect, he has athleticism and court vision. I don't know enough about him to vouch for the other important traits in an NBA pg (dribbling/passing abilities, defense, length, aggression), but Idunkonyou definitely loses the above debate.


----------



## Blue

KennethTo said:


> JJ Reddick is a sack of ****. He has less value than Brian Cook. No way you can compare him to Critt.
> 
> Lakers could offer a better player than JJ for him. The only comparable player to JJ is Morrison who also sucks balls.


I agree, that's why I say we ship his *** out......Plus, next year is supposed to be a weak draft compared to this one so we probably wonn't be missin out on anything anyway with that pick..... If we can get lottery type talent in a position of need, for our 12th man and a late pick, and in a weak draft at that......you gotta make this move if your Orlando imo. I was more hesitant to move Bogan's than JJ......I would easily let JJ walk here.


----------



## deanwoof

Why do white players have to be compared to other white players? JJ Redick is nothing like Adam Morrison outside of skin color and their love of Halo. 

Magic are in a tough spot with Redick. Other teams know he's not happy here so his trade value got driven down by his complaining. At the same time the teams that really want or need him, think Spurs, Mavs, or Celtics, don't have much to trade back.


----------



## hobojoe

deanwoof said:


> Why do white players have to be compared to other white players? JJ Redick is nothing like Adam Morrison outside of skin color and their love of Halo.
> 
> Magic are in a tough spot with Redick. Other teams know he's not happy here so his trade value got driven down by his complaining. At the same time the teams that really want or need him, think Spurs, Mavs, or Celtics, don't have much to trade back.


They're compared because they were both good in college, they're in the same draft class, they were drafted way too high in the same draft because of their college success (and seemingly everyone knew it was too high at the time, yet it still happened) and shockingly, both suck.


----------



## Blue

> Reportedly, the Griz and Orlando Magic were engaged in trade talks regarding Crittenton soon after the summer league schedule. But Wallace said Monday that nothing was imminent on any front.
> 
> Wallace downplayed any notion that Crittenton or anyone else would be traded to Orlando or anywhere else any time soon. Wallace said the Griz haven't had more than cursory discussions with any team.
> 
> Wallace, though, didn't rule out addressing the guard situation before training camp begins in October.
> 
> *"Probably in the best interest of the player and developing the guards is to make some change at some point," Wallace said. "We've got four talented guys with high aspirations for their careers. It's hard to develop four young guards."
> 
> When assessing the "young" guards, Crittenton is closest to Mayo's skill set without the long-range shooting ability.
> 
> Conley is a pure point guard who can deliver the ball efficiently. Lowry brings toughness and energy. Mayo is a dominant shooting guard, and the best pure scorer and 3-point shooter of the group.
> 
> Crittenton has good size and can do a little bit of everything, but clearly isn't as adept as a distributor as he is as a scoring guard.
> *
> "He's got to be able to score and make plays," Griz coach Marc Iavaroni said, adding that he was impressed by Crittenton's development at summer league.
> 
> "He's more under control," Iavaroni said. "He doesn't have those moments where he's trying to go through three guys and he has nowhere to go. He's making much easier plays. He's more poised."
> 
> *After last season, Griz management told Crittenton to make better decisions with the basketball and work on his perimeter shooting. Crittenton eventually finished with an inconclusive summer-league performance mainly because he was often the third guard on the floor.
> 
> With Conley and Mayo starting, Crittenton was essentially relegated to playing out of position at small forward.
> *
> "He made some good plays in summer league," Wallace said. "I've always liked his size and strength. He can distinguish himself by defending and making the extra pass. I'm not going to rule anything out with regard to Javaris in the future."
> 
> Crittenton has reached out to former NBA guard Mark Price, a Grizzlies consultant, for instruction since the 2007-08 season ended.
> 
> "He's taught me a lot. He's a great shooter," Crittenton said. "In order to improve my shooting, I wanted to work with one of the best. He emphasized footwork. A lot of people don't understand how important footwork is with shooting. He broke down a lot of stuff to me that I didn't even know would help your shot."
> 
> Crittenton clearly is trying to show he's advanced from his Grizzly debut, when he showed creativity and a knack for getting to the basket and finishing.
> 
> "I want to do whatever I can to help the team. That's what it's about," Crittenton said. "It's about being productive."
> 
> http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2008/jul/22/five-is-a-crowd/
> 
> -- Ronald Tillery: 529-2353


Whether it be to Orlando or wherever, it looks like Memphis and Crittenton will probably be parting ways soon. They clearly aren't a good fit, so hopefully we can just somehow get this kid over here and move on.....they just have too many combo/PG's, so somethins gotta give.


----------



## lw32

hobojoe said:


> They're compared because they were both good in college, they're in the same draft class, they were drafted way too high in the same draft because of their college success (and seemingly everyone knew it was too high at the time, yet it still happened) and shockingly, both suck.



Personally I love the Trajan Langdon comparison to Redick myself, been harping it for years. Similar game, similar careers. If I had Redick's ear I'd be advising him to leave for Europe come the end of his contract, his game would fit in perfectly. CSKA Moscow should make a run at him as he's tailor-made for their system around Langdon. Running off screens and kick outs like CSKA run for Langdon. It would be Redick's best move, otherwise he'll be another journeyman living off his college reputation in the NBA.


----------



## Babir

Langton is much better defender than J.J. and stronger as well...I watched couple of Trajan's game in Russia and he was really shutting down his opponents on defense, of course the level of play is different but still Trajan was playing well on both ends...
I can't understand american scouts and managers sometimes...how can they chose guys like Reddick, Todd Fuller, Laetner, Morrisson, Korolev so high? it is so obvious that they won't be even good in NBA...


----------

